# She's here.



## ecchef (Jul 7, 2014)

Super Typhoon Neoguri stopping by for a visit. hmy:

I'll get a day off from work though.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jul 7, 2014)

Stay safe Dave!


----------



## Lizzardborn (Jul 7, 2014)

There was old wildly inappropriate joke about the similarities between the hurricane and the wife.

Anyway good luck. Or at least lack of bad luck.


----------



## WarrenB (Jul 7, 2014)

Wow looks like a monster!! hope everybody stays safe over there


----------



## CoqaVin (Jul 7, 2014)

is there supposed to be a picture here? or just something I don't get Lol


----------



## WarrenB (Jul 7, 2014)

CoqaVin said:


> is there supposed to be a picture here? or just something I don't get Lol


Don't worry you're not missing anything, I just googled it to have a look:biggrin:


----------



## ecchef (Jul 7, 2014)

Looks like it's passing West of here before turning back East to slam Kyushu, so I'll be spared those 140kt winds.
As long as the power stays on I've got plenty of knives, stones and booze to keep me busy :wink: 
If it'll let up for a minute so the dog can go for a pee, I'll be in good shape.


----------



## mkriggen (Jul 7, 2014)

ecchef said:


> ...I've got plenty of knives, stones and booze to keep me busy...



Out of context sounds like a wild weekend in Raccoon City:viking:

Be well,
Mikey


----------



## ecchef (Jul 8, 2014)

This was the sky right before weather hit.
Pink clouds with a rainbow, making this the 'gayest' typhoon ever!?! (No offense meant, just kidding around)

Luckily power was out only momentarily, and flooding in my area was minimal. Still haven't gotten an all clear to return to work yet. Weird thing was the extensive thunder storms and tornado warnings after the worst part passed; really unusual for here.

Can't wait for the next one!


----------



## osakajoe (Jul 10, 2014)

It is just getting to Osaka tonight, but it shouldn't be that bad here.


----------

